# Bulk treble hooks



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Would like to get opinions on what size and brand most use for small and regular size spoons and where you buy them from? Painting my own spoons amd seems like sizes vary by manufacturer 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jmyers8 said:


> Would like to get opinions on what size and brand most use for small and regular size spoons and where you buy them from? Painting my own spoons amd seems like sizes vary by manufacturer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


best hooks for spoons are inline singel hook,size 2/0,3/0,4/0,5/0
or you can get cheeper same size siwash single hooks..
much beter then treble hooks.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Janns netcraft is where i get my trebles.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

hailtothethief said:


> Janns netcraft is where i get my trebles.


Do you have a brand and size you recommend from them? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I buy all my hooks from Captainhooks discount.com. I buy all my jig hooks there because they are much cheaper than anywhere I could fined online.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Vmc 9608bz treble size 2 4 or 6 depending what im fishing for


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you guys have a size preference for standard size spoon good enough for salmon and walleye 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jmyers8 said:


> Do you guys have a size preference for standard size spoon good enough for salmon and walleye
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


if you try singel hooks you will not go back to treble hooks.
get inline hook 3/0 for eyes and 5/0 for salmon.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks I may try a batch what size singles for scorpion size spoons


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jmyers8 said:


> Thanks I may try a batch what size singles for scorpion size spoons
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


go with size 3/0 .
i put single inline hook on HJ#14,bely hook size 5/0 tail hook size 3/0.
i do that on any stick bait ,HJ,bandit,yozury,P10,Top 20,,work beter then treble hook.
bely point down,tail point up.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I ordered these hooks today to try on spoons. Size 5/0 like others have said. To me they seem entirely way to big even for a standard or mag size spoon for.walleye or salmon. I also ordered a pack of 3/0 and hoping they arent to big either. Is there something I'm missing of brand vs size?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks like happy bought owner inline hooks. You bought wrong kind. The hole the snap goes through is facing wrong way. The 5/0 are like big fish hooks when you get the big 35’’ walleye you can put your arm in their mouths. 2/0 are plenty big.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks. Ordering hooks seems to be a major pain. Guess I'll return these.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

#4 Treble for the Stinger Scorp's if you want trebles.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks I may just go with trebles since it's easier to size match 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

